# "The Most Famous 2 Minutes in Sport"



## Guitarist (May 7, 2016)

The Kentucky Derby has been advertised as that for as long as I can remember.

So today I'm wondering.  How accurate is that?  Is it really THE.MOST. famous two minutes in ALL of sport?

What about THE Derby? (the one run at Epsom)

What about, say, the Melbourne Cup?

What about the final 2 minutes of Leicester City vs. Everton today, or the moment those Leicester City players took turns hoisting the Premier League trophy (OK, it took more than two minutes for them all to have a turn)?  

What are the most famous 2 minutes in sport where you live?  Just curious; i'm not trying to start a competition.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

IMO it would be final match of the World Cup (football aka soccer in the US).  This only happens every 4 years.  

I'm not interested in horse racing, but my husband likes to bet.  He never wins big as his bets are normally £1-2.


----------



## Warrigal (May 7, 2016)

Over here we have many famous moments in sport - Cathy Freeman's 400m win in the 2000 Olympics rates highly but there are many more contenders.


----------



## Lon (May 7, 2016)

How about the two minute warning in so many NFL Football Games.


----------



## Warrigal (May 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> How about the two minute warning in so many NFL Football Games.



Famous is a very subjective term. I've never heard of a two minute warning so that doesn't get my vote.
I have heard of the Kentucky Derby but over here the Melbourne Cup is described as "the race that stops the nation" and it does.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Famous is a very subjective term. I've never heard of a two minute warning so that doesn't get my vote.
> I have heard of the Kentucky Derby but over here the Melbourne Cup is described as "the race that stops the nation" and it does.



We've been to Melbourne twice just afterwards.  Husband wants to go some year.  He and his brother went to a lot of horse races while we've visited.  And they stop at many Tabs along the road when we travel.


----------

